# Who is into bobtailed 1911s?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Any bobtail 1911 fans here?

I gotta admit, I've never been a huge fan of that change in the grip. I prefer the standard 1911 grip. But for carry, they do have their place.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

I've only got one. I'm just the opposite. I like that it doesn't dig into your side. I also like that nice little "S" curve at the back of the grip.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

I love bobtailed 1911's. Own two and wish I had more . Bobtail doesn't impact the grip but certainly helps concealability. I also like the looks of it.


----------

